# Black Jungles Facebook MSG



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyone else check this out I saw Woodsman and Siples commented, It looks like a photoshopped Powder blue too me. People are commenting on the picture "April fools" and what not, but Back jungle says "Good timing I guess but I completely forgot it was April 1st!"

Im really confused right now if this is legit or not??


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i really hope that's an april fools joke and not real cuz that would not be good


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Really? Its BS. dont fall for this stuff


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I mean Im pretty sure its a prank, but thats kind of a risky prank to pull being a very well known company for the Dart Frog enthusiasts. Also the fact that they are trying to keep the joke alive! People called them out on it, and they replied what i said earlier, and then "only 3 animals left"

The way Ive always known april fools to be played, you play the joke until some1 calls you on april fools. . .


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Making a joke like this out of something that is already a confusing issue for people just getting started in the hobby or research of dart frogs is NOT FUNNY. Any form of confusion breeds misinformation down the line.

Jake


----------



## ruthieb (Oct 18, 2010)

I replied too....and seriously hope this is a joke though I fail to see the humor in it.
Not cool.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

You guys really need to step back and chill out; it's a joke.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Lighten up Francis! Clearly a joke.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

actually I was thinking of mixing my no spot azureus with solid yellow matchetos. Im going to market it as a new morph. Green Tincs!! Ive already started sneaking them into the hobbys gene pool.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Please remain calm. This is only a test!

Richard.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

stemcellular said:


> You guys really need to step back and chill out; it's a joke.





Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Lighten up Francis! Clearly a joke.


Except that Facebook is indiscriminate. Anybody can see it, and easily misunderstand it. It isnt dendroboard or other forum, with experts on hand to explain it. Its clearly a joke to people with knowledge on the matter, but beginners are easily confused, particularly on this subject. Learning about things in an internet environment already cloudy with misinformation is difficult enough. Its just a photo, but that photo will be copied and pasted and shared ten thousand times over the years, without an explanation as to its authenticity. 

Jake


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Exactly if it were posted here, I would have known right away april fools joke! but the fact that it was on FB, and they seemed to be trying to keep the joke alive is what made me actually second guess it. I knew the picture was 99% photoshopped, but the fact that after ppl were calling them out on the April fools joke but they kept trying to keep it alive is what shocked and confused me.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Jake, I see your point but out of the millions of people on FB, you could count the people actively searching out dart frogs on FB on one hand, maybe two. I think the bigger problem is the "facebook generation" believes everything they see on the net.


----------



## asid61 (Mar 18, 2012)

Do you mean the pic of the purple dart they had on there?
Fooled me. +1 on newbs like me getting confused.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

jacobi said:


> Except that Facebook is indiscriminate. Anybody can see it, and easily misunderstand it. It isnt dendroboard or other forum, with experts on hand to explain it. Its clearly a joke to people with knowledge on the matter, but beginners are easily confused, particularly on this subject. Learning about things in an internet environment already cloudy with misinformation is difficult enough. Its just a photo, but that photo will be copied and pasted and shared ten thousand times over the years, without an explanation as to its authenticity.
> 
> Jake


Dudes, come on.. 
1) it is April Fools Day
2) they have a number of people subscribed to thier facebook page who are thier targeted audience. 
3) Is Dendroboard (or other things) really that slow that this is requiring that much debate and discussion on merits? It's April Fool's Day, doesn't over-thinking it and arguing about it seem well a little _foolish_? 

Ed


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ed said:


> Dudes, come on..
> 1) it is April Fools Day
> 2) they have a number of people subscribed to thier facebook page who are thier targeted audience.
> 3) Is Dendroboard (or other things) really that slow that this is requiring that much debate and discussion on merits? It's April Fool's Day, doesn't over-thinking it and arguing about it seem well a little _foolish_?
> ...


1) I hate April Fools Day
2) The amount of people who will see it far outnumber the few it was targeted at.
3) I've been and will be stuck living and travelling between my mother in laws apartment (in NJ) and hospital room (in Manhattan) while she undergoes and recovers from major surgery (Pancreatic cancer) for the next few weeks. I'm going out of my freaking mind. If there's an argument here on dendroboard, I'll be participating for my mental health, no matter how retarded the argument is...

Jake


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

jacobi said:


> 1) I hate April Fools Day


So, then ignore it.... 



jacobi said:


> 2) The amount of people who will see it far outnumber the few it was targeted at.


So your saying that because it will bring a lot of people to Black Jungle site looking for that frog it's a problem? Particularly since they won't find the frog but a whole host of other cool frogs? 
I'm still not seeing the issue since 
1) it is a April's joke that is also a marketing tactic (apparently destined to be successful in no small part due to the time we are giving it here on just this site). 
2) It actually doesn't hurt anything.. the arguments about it going viral are really without merit.... Try searching purple frog or purple poison frog in google...... 



jacobi said:


> 3) I've been and will be stuck living and travelling between my mother in laws apartment (in NJ) and hospital room (in Manhattan) while she undergoes and recovers from major surgery (Pancreatic cancer) for the next few weeks. I'm going out of my freaking mind. If there's an argument here on dendroboard, I'll be participating for my mental health, no matter how retarded the argument is...
> 
> Jake


While that sucks and you have my sympathy, is this really the argument you want to have? Why not go and join any number of the ones in the dome that are going to continue without end.....


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ed, you're taking all the self righteous wind out of my sail...

Jake


----------



## lapidsilver (Sep 23, 2009)

I just ordered some but they arrived blue and yellow. Will the purple fill in later?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

lapidsilver said:


> I just ordered some but they arrived blue and yellow. Will the purple fill in later?


If you soak them in purple food coloring. 

Ed


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Wait, no, wouldn't you have to soak them in *red *food coloring? So that the blue on the bottom would mix with the red and turn purple? You'd have to be careful to only get the bottom half, or the top half would turn brown


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Dont they color up when they get enough light?


----------



## Roadkillstewie (Feb 15, 2012)

Ed said:


> If you soak them in purple food coloring.
> 
> Ed


 Darnit so the blacklight won't work?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

April Fools is over folks... time to move on. 

Ed


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

lol, you got trolled by black jungle


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys I saw the post as well. The frog did look photoshopped and while the joke did upset me a bit, I think overall as Ed said it may have ended up being good for the frog community. What I did find highly inappropriate and unacceptable is as Troy said. Black Jungle was called out on their prank and denied it . Then they continued on by saying there were only 3 left. 
That was the part I found to be wrong.
Im also skeptical of people saying they were interested in purchasing the animals! Maybe they were joking maybe not?

On the note of hybridization. Our hobby is not a good one to be working with hybrids. There are far too many people that get into the hobby and only stay in for a short time. Also add that good labeling long term and through future generations is extremely important. I doubt the frog hobby can handle that task and responsibility given the large turnover.
Especially imagine the cross morphs vs the true hybrids. Future generations could throw animals looking identical to true morphs. I dont believe this would be as much the case with a leuc x auratus hybrid . Especially if not breed back to one species or the other.


Just my opinion

Todd


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

People never fail to impress with their lack of a sense of humor on April Fools Day.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

that's why humor isn't one of the 5 senses.... most people don't have one.

And pretty good marketing on their part....


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Im not sure why people are even still responding to this thread.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Obviously no one here has met Richard.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Clearly, otherwise they would be scarred, gentle souls that they are.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I had put in a REQUEST for the R. imitator that MIMICS that form!


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

jacobi said:


> ... If there's an argument here on dendroboard, I'll be participating for my mental health, no matter how retarded the argument is...
> ...





Ed said:


> ... Why not go and join any number of the ones in the dome that are going to continue without end.....


Seriously, come on down and join us in the !THUNDERDOME! You'll get all the pointless bickering, posturing, and hating that you could ever want. Certainly not for the easily offended or faint of heart....


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Shinosuke said:


> Seriously, come on down and join us in the !THUNDERDOME! You'll get all the pointless bickering, posturing, and hating that you could ever want. Certainly not for the easily offended or faint of heart....


Faint of heart I am not. But the Thunderdome.... ooh... is that an invitation? LOL 

Jake


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

jacobi said:


> Faint of heart I am not. But the Thunderdome.... ooh... is that an invitation? LOL
> 
> Jake


You'll certainly be able to find an arguement to satisfy your need to obsess on.. if not you should be able to easily start one.... 

Ed


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ed said:


> You'll certainly be able to find an arguement to satisfy your need to obsess on.. if not you should be able to easily start one....
> 
> Ed


I've been sitting in a hospital chair for three days, and will be here for 4-5 more days. I'll obsess over hot sauce... oh wait. There's a thread for that 

Jake


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

wow this is sad that there are hybrids now. I guess this isn't the hobby it used to be...


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

This thread needs to be moved to the thunder dome where it can get the proper ridicule.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

curlykid said:


> wow this is sad that there are hybrids now. I guess this isn't the hobby it used to be...


It's a photoshopped picture. For April Fool's Day. 

Jake


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

I was only kidding! haha


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sure that Richard and Mike have found this thread an enormous and total HOOT! 

Good on them!

Richard.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

NathanB said:


> This thread needs to be moved to the thunder dome where it can get the proper ridicule.


How come you just don't start a new one in the dome? Would that be too complicated?  

Ed


----------

